# New here



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok here is my dilema. I have a lawncare business, not a plowing service. All of my customers know this. One of my customers saw my Polaris 600 4 wheeler that has a plow and salter that I use for my driveway and my parents. They are asking me to plow their drive because it is across from my parents place. So I am thinking there is not much lawns to mow in the winter so why not. I have the Polaris insured with the lawn business. The drive is your average subdivisions size. You can fit maybe 5-6 cars. So my question is what do you charge. How much snow has to be on the ground to show up. Any help would be great. When I am mowing I charge per visit and would do the same for this. Any help on contracts would be great also because I am sure I will forget something.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

pricing is going to vary from area to area but out here i can get about $35-$40 for that drive based on what youve said and with a fourwheeler is will be easier to clear from the garages and other spots. also i charge $20.00 applied for rock salt


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Before you start, just realize that the insurance for you lawncare business will not cover any snow-related services. Then, once you get insurance for plowing, you will find that you need more snow business just to cover the cost of the insurance. Then you will need bigger equipment as your Polaris will not cut it. Plowing snow is very hard on equipment, so now there'll be repairs to cover. And so it goes. Not really wanting to stop you from plowing, just be aware of what you're getting into. A lot of people start with "mine and a couple of neighbors". Next thing they know, they're doing ten hours of plowing just to break even.


----------



## GFX (Sep 6, 2005)

Well Mr. Mayor, why don't you just let me do your plowing for you. :waving:


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Black Cloud said:


> Well Mr. Mayor, why don't you just let me do your plowing for you. :waving:


 I think the people said they wanted a decent job done. When you stopping out for a beer.


----------

